# Haplochromis sp. "all red"



## jkeeler (Aug 25, 2009)

I recently picked up some Haplochromis sp. "all red" (two males and four females) from a fellow member of cichlid-forum. These fish have great color and love the red it brings to my tank. These guys have already produced a few batches of fry. They even carry an albino gene, so I have 12-15 albino fry.

Anyways, I am new to the Vics and all my research is just confusing me more. Some say "All Red" are the same Kyogo Flamebacks. However, the the profile sections here show a distinction between Haplochromis sp. "all red" (Lake Edward) which is what I believe I have and the Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback".

I have included some pics of my dominant male below (best I can do with my camera). I am looking for confirmation that these are the Haplochromis sp. "all red" (Lake Edward). Also curious what the albino version of these look like, anyone have pics? I have seen a few via google search.[/img]


































With flash


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure about the ID, but VERY NICE fish!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I vote Haplochromis sp. "all red Kyoga/Nawampassa" aka Kyoga flameback.

Kevin


----------



## jkeeler (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Bearded Lab....I think they are nice too.

StructureGuy...I appreciate the input from others with experience.

These pics look like mine. http://www.african-cichlid.com/allred.htm


----------

